
The universe DIDN'T begin with a Big Bang, new theory suggests - ghosh
http://metro.co.uk/2015/02/11/the-universe-didnt-begin-with-a-big-bang-new-theory-suggests-5058953/
======
pteredactyl
Infinite regress. What caused what caused what caused the beginning of
existence?

Next.

